

What are good keyboards for programming? - BlackJack
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/2254/what-are-good-keyboards-for-programming

======
cagey
I'm still using IBM Model M's on all my home and work desktop PCs. I have a
good supply stashed (from ebay years ago), though I've hardly had to dip into
it. Most PS/2 -> USB converters would not work with the Model M, so once I
found one that did, I laid in a supply of those as well. Will pass the stash
on to my kids if they're interested...

Edit: for extra credit: I'm still using the Logitech Optical "Marble mouse"
(trackball, really) which I switched to (again, on all home and work desktops)
perhaps 10 years ago when use of a standard mouse led to acute arm and
shoulder tightness and ache/pain. I remain pain-free in this regard since the
switch. Maybe any other trackball would work just as well, but this one did
the trick for me. BTW I use an HP DV8113CL laptop with Synaptics Touchpad
extensively and I'm happy with it (though the keyboard is merely adequate).
I've had occasion to use IBM trackpoint's (including those built into IBM
Model M's as well as Thinkpads), and did not like them one bit.

------
jdietrich
I use a Lenovo Thinkpad keyboard. They're widely accepted as the best laptop
keyboards, but also available as a USB device for desktop use. I find a short-
stroke keyboard less tiring and like having a consistent experience across
desktop and laptop. The trackpoint is very useful for keyboard-dominated
workflows where the mouse is used only occasionally.

~~~
przemoc
Trackpoint is actually more accurate and efficient than mouse. So even if you
shift to mouse-heavy workflow for some tasks, it's not a problem. Unless
you're not really familiar with trackpoint (or you're unlucky and drifting
problem is hitting you often, but that's another story).

------
rimantas
I am happy with Apple keyboards (both external and those they have on
notebooks), but whenever someone starts a discussion about keyboards I show
these: <http://www.daskeyboard.com/> (check out the ultimate). Alas, never saw
or tried one myself.

------
rheide
I own a DAS Keyboard Professional which has Cherry blue switches
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_technology#Mechanical-...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_technology#Mechanical-
switch_keyboard)). I love the way it types and I love the sound it makes, but
if you asked me how much more productive it made me then I'd answer zero
percent. The only time I actually need to type a lot (and fast) is when I chat
with co-workers about project-related questions.

------
davesmylie
I use a Kenesis Ergo keyboard - super comfortable to use for long periods of
typing, and great if you have any issues with (or concerns about getting) RSI.

I bought one for work and liked it so much that I ended up getting one for use
at home as well. (Which given the cost of the things is saying a lot =)

The other advantage (at least in a work environment) is that other people are
less likely to want to use your computer when you're not there, (and even less
so if you use the built-in dvorak remapping)

------
ConstantineXVI
I've been using the Macally BTKey[1] for a while now. Nice solid feel to it,
besides being the only decent full-size Bluetooth keyboard I could find.

PSA: OS X lets you remap Caps Lock in the keyboard prefs to something more
useful.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Macally-BTKey-Wireless-Bluetooth-
Keybo...](http://www.amazon.com/Macally-BTKey-Wireless-Bluetooth-
Keyboard/dp/B000A0C6OS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312143613&sr=8-1)

------
ScottBurson
My favorite is the Kinesis Evolution chair-mount, but you can't get them
anymore -- they stopped making them a few years ago, and even the eBay supply
has dried up.

------
pux0r3
I am personally very fond of the Unicomp Customizer. It's relatively cheap for
a buckling spring keyboard and very no-nonsense (it has just what you need, no
more no less). I must say that, much like pencils, once I went mechanical I
never wanted to go back. <http://pckeyboards.stores.yahoo.net/customizer.html>

------
jarin
I use a Logitech G110 gaming keyboard. The keys are pretty small and took a
bit to get used to, but it seems nice and responsive.

That being said, I don't think it's worth spending a bunch of time fretting
over which keyboard you have. Just write some damn code.

 _Edit: I mean of course unless you have carpal tunnel or RSI or some other
problem that requires a special keyboard_

------
ams6110
Best laptop keyboard I've used is the one on my old 12" Powerbook G4. I can
just fly typing on that.

I had a Happy Hacking keyboard for a while, and it had a nice feel but I
eventually decided it was _too_ minimalist. I sold it on eBay for nearly what
I paid for it new.

I'd like to find a Model M to play with for a while; haven't used one of those
since the 1990s.

------
sruffell
I switched to <http://typematrix.com> keyboard about 5 years ago when my
wrists started hurting. I've been happy with that decision. The unmarked one I
purchased at first really made me focus in my touch typing.

One downside: When I go to a co-worker's computer with a normal keyboard I
feel like I can not type.

------
thorwawy99
HP makes a really good budget keyboard that i love over the $100+ boards out
there. its called the HP Wireless Elite Keyboard... link:

[http://www.amazon.com/HP-FQ480AA-ABA-Wireless-
Keyboard/dp/ta...](http://www.amazon.com/HP-FQ480AA-ABA-Wireless-
Keyboard/dp/tags-on-product/B001IOHAVO)

------
civilian
In the stackexchange thread someone pointed out that no num-pad means a
shorter distance to the mouse. I really like the idea of that (I used a
wireless no-numpad apple keyboard for awhile) but I also really like the
functionality of the num pad. What's a good compromise?

~~~
georgieporgie
Left-hand mouse.

It took a long time, but I'm mouse-ambidextrous now. It actually works really
well to switch several times per day.

Also, the Kinesis Classic/Advantage has a button which toggles right half to
act as a 10-key.

~~~
mrb
Yes. I did that too. Extra advantage: you can use the mouse and write
something down on paper with your right hand at the same time.

------
maqr
If you're interested in keyboards, this is the place to be looking:
[http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-
keyboar...](http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-
guide.html)

~~~
tresta
This is a better guide, IMO.

[http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=START+HERE+--+The+Gee...](http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=START+HERE+--+The+Geekhack+Mechanical+Keyboard+Guide+-+Includes+Glossary+and+Links)

------
whitelies
I like different keyboards, from the wireless Apple to the Model M. I use the
Apple now because its small. Is there was a cheap Model M (not the 200$ happy
hacking) around this size (no numpad etc) and wireless...

------
nowarninglabel
Can't believe no one on SE mentioned the Kinesis Ascent [http://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/images/solo-ascent-90_512x390.jp...](http://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/images/solo-ascent-90_512x390.jpg)

------
glimcat
Model M or related mechanical. Worth drilling down a bit into what type of
keyswitches you want.

MS Natural or related split keyboard can also be nice.

------
stephth
What about layouts - has anyone tried to work with alternatives to the typical
QWERTY-based?

~~~
jarin
A really good programmer who used to work for me swears by Dvorak layout.
Which is even stranger because he's a vim user.

~~~
stephth
Why is that strange?

~~~
jarin
Well I mean see if navigating via hjkl makes much sense on a Dvorak layout.

~~~
stephth
Right. That has got to be configurable though... And I thought I read you
could use the arrow keys too anyway.

~~~
jarin
It's configurable, but then you have to map the keys you just replaced, and so
on. He uses it with the default keymappings.

Arrow keys are kind of discouraged in vim, because a lot of the combo moves
(e.g. 10j, y5l, etc.) use hjkl.

------
st0p
Logitech UltraX is still my weapon of choice. IMHO it's a shame Logitecht
discontinued it.

------
georgieporgie
Around 1999, my first Kinesis Classic saved my career. Switchover takes a bit
of retraining of muscle memory, but I honestly cannot say enough great things
about these keyboards.

------
sid0
Microsoft Natural Ergo 4000. My wrists would be dead without it.

